# Beach Photoshoot



## laceface (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a bikini beach photoshoot coming up that I'm doing makeup on. Does anyone have some tips on makeup for the beach? It shouldn't be hot... more cold and windy. What kinds of foundations will hold up in this environment? Are smokey eyes too much for a beach look do you think? Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 18, 2009)

i would say more bronzed and natural, not too made up and perfect, think subtle but sexy, as for the smokey eyes it really depends on the atmosphere the photographer trying to create, maybe try talking to them and asking them what effect theyre going for. If its comercial then i would say to definatly go more natural with perhaps a bit of definition on the eyes, where as if its more editiorial you can afford to be a bit adventurous, if that makes sense? 

HTH


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Sep 18, 2009)

I second the bronzey/natural look. Smokey is probably a little heavy.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 18, 2009)

also, look at the fashion mags from the past summer. You should find some good points of reference there. natural radiant skin for sure

google FRESH FACE MAKEUP (fresh face is also an agency as well but .. go to google images maybe)

it shouldn't even look like he model is wearing foundation.. more tinted moisturizers shadow thats very close to the lid color.. creme blushes etc







Copy Celebrity Makeup Looks, Kate Bosworth sports a beach-fresh face., at BeautyRiot the leading hairstyles source


----------

